# Ungrounded GFCI?



## works4me (Sep 1, 2007)

My mother sold her home last week (4 year old country home). The home inspector found an ungrounded outlet in one bathroom and one in the garage. I told her to have GFCI's instaled at locations (i thought ungrounded they are still protected and o.k. to pass inspection). The buyer calls the inspector and he says Grounding is "REQUIRED due to the houses age". I called the county to ask and they kind of laughed and said "we don't have any codes for the country areas". So I am assuming he is stating national electrical code because he used the word "REQUIRED" very strongly. Is he right? I am also a licensed home inspector and I'm not sure of the answer for this one. Thanks for the help.

Different thread, but my mom told me the electrician that put in the GFCI said the ground wire was cut off in the top of the box even with the sheathing wrap, he said it would be very hard to pig tail onto. WHY? - would any electrician cut off the ground wire like this in new construction?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Taking repair method advice from a home inspector is right on par with taking repair method advice from a clerk at Lowe's or Home Depot. 

Call your electrician, and he'll sort it out. He'll likely install a GFCI at each location.


----------



## works4me (Sep 1, 2007)

Yeah, she did call electrician, and he did install GFCI's. they are ungrounded still but he (the electrician) says they are o.k. this way. It's the buyers home inspector that is saying to the buyer "GFCI's alone are not good enough - they are REQUIRED to be grounded also. So, who's right The electricain says ungrounded GFCI's o.k., but the buyers home inspector says "NO". I asked my mom today to have the inspector state what code he is stating, but it hasn't all shaken down yet. Just wondering what you guys thought?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

works4me said:


> Just wondering what you guys thought?


Consider that you can go online tonight and take an online test and you'd be a home inspector tomorrow. The electrician always trumps the home inspector.


----------



## works4me (Sep 1, 2007)

I agree completly MD - thanks for info. That's why I told my mom to get the inspector to site his source for saying it is REQUIRED - I don't think he has one.


----------



## goose134 (Oct 10, 2007)

Please refer him to NEC 210.7(d)(3)(b) A nongrounding -type receptacle(s)shall be permitted to be replaced with a ground-fault circuit interrupter-type of receptacle(s) These receptacles shall be marked "No Equipment Ground". An equipment grounding conductor shall not be connected from the ground-fault circuit interrupter-type rec. to any outlet supplied from the GFCI.
These guys are great. Just ask them.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

I'll chime in here on the code part, Illinois has no state wide electrical code, in many rural areas there is no code at all, you can wire you entire house with extension cords if you want to (don't do it), although it's best to meet NEC requirements. The inspector is full of crap, you only have to meet the code, if any, that has been adopted by your jurisdiction. You have gotten excellent advice above from a real and highly qualified electrician, not to say that some inspectors aren't qualified, this one is obviously not.


----------



## goose134 (Oct 10, 2007)

Mickey, you are correct. I guess I was hoping this was happening in a code affected area.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

mickeyco said:


> I'll chime in here on the code part, Illinois has no state wide electrical code, in many rural areas there is no code at all, you can wire you entire house with extension cords if you want to (don't do it), although it's best to meet NEC requirements. The inspector is full of crap, you only have to meet the code, if any, that has been adopted by your jurisdiction. You have gotten excellent advice above from a real and highly qualified electrician, not to say that some inspectors aren't qualified, this one is obviously not.


While I am NOT in favor of more codes and laws, this AMAZES and ANGERS me! 
HOW CAN THIS BE?????

In the 21st century we have areas of this great country that have *NO* safety standards, while in others we have far too many??? 

To me this is outrageous!


You should be able to whatever the hell you want in your OWN home. BUT... if you sell a home to someone else, it should be safe for anyone moving in.


----------



## Bubbles (Sep 27, 2007)

*Home Inspectors*

Hummm...who should you trust? A home inspector (6 weeks training at DaVry Institute in 10 different fields) or an experienced electrician (10+ yrs experience in electric only) ??


----------



## goose134 (Oct 10, 2007)

Wait, I know this one.:laughing:


----------



## works4me (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks again guys - Goose that's what I was looking for in the NEC thank you. Yes, this is in an area that has NO local codes (scary, I know) - NO inspections - ZERO - the county just told my mom when she had it built "call us when you are done with it and ready to move in so we can start the tax bill in full":blink:. That's as far as the county cared. The house was too far away from me to keep up on any personal inispections for her, I just told her to make sure her builder hired licensed subs. I don't know who did what though. I'm breaking ground on her new one about two blocks from me in March/April.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

works4me said:


> ...........I'm breaking ground on her new one about two blocks from me in March/April.


Good man :thumbsup:


----------

